# [SOLVED] Need some help with new Windows Install



## DEHawk (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi
I just upgraded to Windows 8.1 64 Bit and wan to make sure all my driver are up to date. I have an 
Asus P9X79 Deluxe Motherboard
Intel i7-3930K Processor
16GB of RAM

What I basically trying to do is make sure my SATA transfer speed is at the highest possible rate, and my USB 3.0 is working. I tried to use my ASUS Motherboard CD and it will not work and tried to install the driver for the USB 3.0 but get an error message "Does Not Support Operating System WNT_6.2P_64". So I went to the ASUS site to see if there are upgrades assuming ASUS has updated the drivers for Windows 8.1.

There is a lot of new upgrades but do I need them all and what do some of them do, I do not think I need all of them.

So could someone please tell me what these do and do I need them and please in laymans terms.

Here is a link to the web site

Motherboards - P9X79 DELUXE - ASUS

*Chipset:*
Intel Management Engine Interface V9.5.15.1730 for Windows 32/64bit 7 & 32/64bit 8 & 32/64bit 8.1.(WHQL)

Intel Chipset Driver V9.4.0.1026 for Windows Win8.1 32bit & Win8.1 64bit---(WHQL).

*LAN:*
Intel LAN Driver V18.5.54.0 for Windows Win8.1 32bit & Win8.1 64bit---(WHQL).

Realtek LAN Driver V8.19.726.2013 for Windows Win8.1 32bit & Win8.1 64bit---(WHQL).

*Utilities:*
Marvell MSU Utility V4.1.0.2013 for Windows 8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.

AI_SuiteII ASUS Update V2.00.12 for Windows 8.1 32bit & 64bit.

ASUS USB 3.0 Boost V1.05.15for Windows 8.1 32bit & 64bit.

*SATA:*
Marvell Driver V1.2.0.1039 for Windows 8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)

Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver software V12.80.1016 for Windows 8.1 32/64bit .(WHQL)

Also do I need this if I have a sound card?
Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7023 for Windows Win8.1 32bit & Win8.1 64bit.(WHQL)

I know it is a lot to ask but thank you for the help.

P.S. I do not want to install a RAID configuration.

Thanks again


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Need some help with new Windows Install*

Hi DEHawk,

Check Asus's website for updated drivers and see if that helps you out. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Need some help with new Windows Install*

Here is the list of drivers I would get:

Intel Chipset Driver V9.4.0.1026 for Windows Win8.1 32bit & Win8.1 64bit---(WHQL).

Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7023 for Windows Win8.1 32bit & Win8.1 64bit.(WHQL) 
LAN driver depends on which unit you have on the motherboard. Check the device manager for this.

Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver software V12.80.1016 for Windows 8.1 32/64bit .(WHQL) 

AI_SuiteII ASUS Update V2.00.12 for Windows 8.1 32bit & 64bit. 

ASUS USB 3.0 Boost V1.05.15for Windows 8.1 32bit & 64bit.


----------



## DEHawk (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need some help with new Windows Install*

Great!!

Thanks for the help:3-rockon:

How do I tell which LAN driver to download, what should i look for in the device manager?

I see under Network adapters I have 
2-Bluetooth Devices
Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
Linksys AE 1000
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Need some help with new Windows Install*

You can grab the Intel LAN driver.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need some help with new Windows Install*

This one Intel LAN Driver V18.5.54.0 for Windows Win8.1 32bit & Win8.1 64bit---(WHQL). Motherboards - P9X79 DELUXE - ASUS


----------



## DEHawk (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need some help with new Windows Install*

Got it Great!

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Need some help with new Windows Install*

Any time!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

